# Madone sizing question



## crazybaboon (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm in the process of ordering a 09 5.2 Madone.I'm not sure whether to get a 62 or 64cm. It's to replace a 07 Cannondale System6 which cracked and I've received a credit from my LBS as Cannondale cannot give me a new frame as they haven't made any yet and I've been waiting since july!
I'm 6'4" tall with a inseam of 37.5inch and a bb to saddle height of 82cm.
I was happy with the 60cm top tube on the System6, the 62cm Madone is 59.8 and the 64cm is 60.9.
I can't find any shops with 62 or 64cm bikes in stock so I can't try one.
Any input is welcome as I'm unfamilar with how treks fit and don't want to make an expensive mistake!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crazybaboon said:


> I'm in the process of ordering a 09 5.2 Madone.I'm not sure whether to get a 62 or 64cm. It's to replace a 07 Cannondale System6 which cracked and I've received a credit from my LBS as Cannondale cannot give me a new frame as they haven't made any yet and I've been waiting since july!
> I'm 6'4" tall with a inseam of 37.5inch and a bb to saddle height of 82cm.
> I was happy with the 60cm top tube on the System6, the 62cm Madone is 59.8 and the 64cm is 60.9.
> I can't find any shops with 62 or 64cm bikes in stock so I can't try one.
> Any input is welcome as I'm unfamilar with how treks fit and don't want to make an expensive mistake!


If you're comfortable with a 60 cm effective TT, then the 62 cm Madone is probably your best bet, but with a saddle height of 82 cm's you'll have to equip it with the 160mm tall cap (see below, but ignore the green line). A 60 cm (58.6 effective TT) might work as well, but that would also require the tall cap. 

Generally speaking and IME, Trek's have a slightly shorter reach than Specialized Tarmacs. And the C'Dales geo is very similar to Spec, so I'd be inclined to stay as close to the 60 cm effective TT as possible.

You don't say whether you're going with the Pro fit or Performance, but one other thing to compare is HT lengths, because taller/ shorter, shortens/ lengthens your reach respectively. Granted, not by much but as you say, you don't want to make an expensive mistake. 

Hope this helps!

View attachment 153433


----------



## crazybaboon (Apr 21, 2004)

I've just remeasured my bikes b/b to saddle distance and its 88cm not 82!
Thanks for the chart pj352, this is something that should be on the geo page on the trek website!
It looks like I definately need the 64cm with the tall cap!


----------



## avalanche00 (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought I'd post here since the title is spot on....

I am in the look for an road bike.....my first. 
So I have no idea how a road bike should feel like....

I am 175cm and ride a giant MTB size M with the saddle up to the limit (350 seatpost).

I noticed that Madone says that 54 is S (TT 53.9) and 56 M (55.7).

An Orbea Onix that I rode as well was 54 with TT 55.

Which size should I get ?

PS I cannot stress enought that I don't know how the road bike should feel like. On the Orbea when I was on the horizontal part of the bars it was like on my MTB, on the handles it felt a bit stretched....


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

avalanche00 said:


> I thought I'd post here since the title is spot on....
> 
> I am in the look for an road bike.....my first.
> So I have no idea how a road bike should feel like....
> ...


Avalanche, don't stress over it too much. You at 175cm (don't know what your inseem is) are going to be most likely on anything from a 52 to a 56. That is were I would start. Don't worry that it is your first road bike. LBS's are going to have your size in stock, if not your choice of frame/bike, at least several different bikes of the same type for you to demo. Try them out, ride them and not just around the parking lot, but take them out for an extended ride. Honestly you may not settle on the Madone, but some other bike that you just like better.

Be aware, that with drop bars and such, you may not be instantly comfortable on a road bike. Your neck will be in a position that you don't like, your forearms and hands will have a bit more stress on them until you build your core strength. But you should feel fluid on a road bike. If you can ride it down the road without constantly shifting weight on the saddle, then you likely have something that will work initially, until you get more core strength and comfortable in the drops. 

Getting on a road bike for the first time is not a natural thing.

As to sizing, within certain limits, most bikes have a fair amount of overlap between sizes. Saddle height and location, bar drop and reach, are all adjustable to some extent. It can take months of riding, and sometimes years to really get dialed into your machines.

Go to a good shop, get a fitting by one of one of the more knowledgeable staff. In most cases basic fittings are free, but you can certainly pay ($-$$) to have a very detailed fitting done. It's value at this time may not be worth it. Beware shops that only have one size in the frame you want, and they say you fit it - you may, but then again you may not.

HTH
zac


----------

